# Using the radio and Android Auto together



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry if this has been asked, but try searching for Android Auto and "radio" and see how it goes for you.

How do I control the radio while Android Auto is running? I'm a bit of a channel flipper and I can't see where I can do anything with the AM/FM or satellite radio while Android Auto is running.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I use the buttons behind the steering wheel to change from preset to preset


----------



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

As stated in the previous reply, you can use the buttons behind the steering wheel to toggle through your radio presets while you have Android Auto active. This is how I usually do it, when I have Google Maps active via Android Auto.


----------

